# G-BODY SEATS



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

O.K. WHAT CAR CAN I GET SOME PILLOW TOP SEATS FROM A MONTE, REGAL, OR GRAND PRIX 

I AM BOUT TO GET MY INTERIOR DONE AND ALL I HAVE ARE THE REGULAR SEATS THAT CAME IN MY 85 CUTTY 

WANT TO UPGRADE TO SOME PILLOW TOP SEATS 

SOMEBODY TOLD ME I COULD GET SOME SEATS OUT OF A OLDS 98 AND THEY WOULD FIT DON NOT SOLD LIKE THEY WILL FIT ANY HELP IS BETTER THAT NO HELP THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## elcaqui01 (Oct 28, 2004)

You can grab them from a rwd caddy, anything in the 80's


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcaqui01_@Nov 29 2004, 07:38 AM
> *You can grab them from a rwd caddy, anything in the 80's
> [snapback]2457343[/snapback]​*


WILL THEY BOLT UP THE SAME WAY AND ARE YOU SURE CAUSE I AM GOING TO BE HITTING THE JUNK YARD CHECKING FOR CADI SEATS :uh:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

montes, cuttys, reagals, and G.P. and have pillow top seats


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 29 2004, 09:50 AM
> *montes, cuttys, reagals, and G.P. and have pillow top seats
> [snapback]2457683[/snapback]​*


I HAVE AN 85 CUTTY AND IT DOES NOT HAVE THE PILLOW TOP TYPE OF SEATS

DO THEY HAVE TO BE FROM A CERTAIN YEAR OF G-BODY?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Nov 29 2004, 07:38 PM
> *I HAVE AN 85 CUTTY AND IT DOES NOT HAVE THE PILLOW TOP TYPE OF SEATS
> 
> DO THEY HAVE TO BE FROM A CERTAIN YEAR OF G-BODY?
> [snapback]2457813[/snapback]​*


its not the year,,,its the type and/or option ,,,usually the higher model ones have them, (power windows, locks, seats, broham),,,there not THAT uncommon, or hard to find


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 30 2004, 12:54 PM
> *its not the year,,,its the type and/or option ,,,usually the higher model ones have them, (power windows, locks, seats, broham),,,there not THAT uncommon, or hard to find
> [snapback]2461682[/snapback]​*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You can have pillow tops added to your original seats. Just find a good upholstery guy that can do it. Bring him pictures of what you want....they should be able to duplicate it...or they might already have patterns for it.


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 2 2004, 11:20 AM
> *You can have pillow tops added to your original seats.  Just find a good upholstery guy that can do it.  Bring him pictures of what you want....they should be able to duplicate it...or they might already have patterns for it.
> [snapback]2468343[/snapback]​*


good looking out mo do you think i should get somw seats or not


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Nov 29 2004, 12:38 PM
> *I HAVE AN 85 CUTTY AND IT DOES NOT HAVE THE PILLOW TOP TYPE OF SEATS
> 
> DO THEY HAVE TO BE FROM A CERTAIN YEAR OF G-BODY?
> [snapback]2457813[/snapback]​*


well i got an 85 regal and it came with pillow top seats.....its kinda sounds like those got switched out before you bought it cause i have never seen a cutty without pillow tops


----------



## 67rs (Jul 31, 2004)

pm me i got some.blue or brown bench


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67rs_@Dec 5 2004, 05:32 AM
> *pm me i got some.blue or brown bench
> [snapback]2476009[/snapback]​*


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elcaqui01_@Nov 29 2004, 08:38 AM
> *You can grab them from a rwd caddy, anything in the 80's
> [snapback]2457343[/snapback]​*


 Late 80s FWD Devilles came with them also early 80s Sevilles and Eldorados, also Riveras. These cars work better than the ones from the larger Caddies, theyre also easier to find


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Jan 13 2005, 03:07 PM
> *Late 80s FWD Devilles came with them also early 80s Sevilles and Eldorados, also Riveras. These cars work better than the ones from the larger Caddies, theyre also easier to find
> [snapback]2602205[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRA_@Nov 29 2004, 05:24 AM
> *O.K. WHAT CAR CAN I GET SOME PILLOW TOP SEATS FROM A MONTE, REGAL, OR GRAND PRIX
> 
> I AM BOUT TO GET MY INTERIOR DONE AND ALL I HAVE ARE THE REGULAR SEATS THAT CAME IN MY 85 CUTTY
> ...



i have an 84 cutty and it came with pillow top


----------



## my 84 (Oct 8, 2011)

i got an 84 reagal its got 2 pumps 4 dumps and i wired up 8 switches shouldnt i beable to 3 wheel and if so can someone tell me how if not what else do i need to do?


----------

